# Sci Fi NewsWire: Shaye: New Line Blacklists Jackson



## Clark Kent (Jan 10, 2007)

*Sci Fi NewsWire: Shaye: New Line Blacklists Jackson
By News Bot - Wed, 10 Jan 2007 07:51:50 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================







New Line's Robert Shaye says he won't work with Lord of the Rings helmer Peter Jackson again. Ever. At least not as long as Shaye is in charge.

Sci Fi NewsWire:  More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

